# 15 weeks



## Backyardchciken619 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi my chickens are 15 weeks does anyone know when barred rocks start laying. I've herd up to 18 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The times given are averages. It could be shorter or longer than the average number. Watch for the combs and wattles to begin reddening, that's a sign that they're getting close.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

My BR's started anywhere from 20-24 weeks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Backyardchciken619 said:


> Hi my chickens are 15 weeks does anyone know when barred rocks start laying. I've herd up to 18 weeks.


16-20 weeks, but I'd think closer to 6 months of age.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Mine were right before six months.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My Wyandotte’s started right at 19 weeks, but so far my banties have all started at 6 months.


----------

